# Ocd



## Gnarpat (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi, I am a highly effected person from Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD). I have noticed that smoking marijuana helps with my OCD obsessions and calms me down. Does anyone here have OCD? Does anyone else here find that smoking this magical plant helped them at all with their OCD?

Reply away,


Andrew.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 18, 2006)

where to begin....i am EXTREMELY OCD...i can be caught at the wee hours of the morning arranging bottles in the cupboards and i have this thing where if i touch one thing on the table...i have to touch everything...

what the green does (in conjunction with a mild antidepressant....which i am hoping to wean off in the future) it slows me down...makes me not organize all day long...relaxes me...puts at a tolerable level of energy ...i am also extremely hyperactive ...so pretty much the ganja makes me appear to be a person of normal energy levels rather than a lunatic running around all day 

BUT....i have also smoked some green that will enhance and bring out some of my organizational skills...i tend to stay away from highly sativa dominant...these make me have MORE energy...a good indica eases me down to a sane level


----------



## Mutt (Apr 18, 2006)

Hope you don't mind, gonna move this over to medical marijuana section. This will be valuable to those with the same condition.


----------



## Gnarpat (Apr 18, 2006)

No problem. You're the moderator. Do what you feel is best.


----------

